# Inserting Links



## gaspode

Hi Everyone

I've noticed a couple of instances tonight of links to other sites being used in posts where the URL linked to is very long. This causes the page width to be extended in some browsers and makes the whole topic page very difficult to view. There are several ways to avoid this phenomena - and to make your post look much more professional as well.

Some folk like to use http://tinyurl.com/ to create nice short links from URLs and this method is fine if you prefer it, however there is an even better way to do it straight from the MHF interface as you type your post. For those of you who don't know how to do it, follow the instructions below. Apologies to those who already use the method - I'm not trying to teach you how to suck eggs, just helping those new members who haven't found the trick yet. :wink:

*Type your message as usual and at the point where you want to insert the link, select the "insert URL" icon above the text window (4th from left, bottom row). This opens a dialogue box where you can then paste the URL of the page you want to link to. Another dialogue box will then open asking for the page name. Type in the text you want to appear on your post (LOOK HERE for example) and press OK. Press preview to check it's correct, then submit. *

Hope this information is useful to someone. :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob

*Links In Post*

Guilty As Charged

Point Taken will do it right more often in the future - Im just lazy sometimes and know how to do it the right way.

In view of my plea
lifetime Community Service In St. Tropez ?!

Regards 
Trev


----------



## gaspode

Hi again

You may all have noticed some subtle changes to the home page which can result in long post titles and user names being truncated. This is an area that Nuke has been putting a lot of effort into in order to get rid of the problem of the page width changing in some browsers. It finally seems that he has done a good job and cured the bug. It does however emphasise the need to keep your post titles short, if they're too long they will simply be truncated to fit the available page width - so do try to keep them short and relevent to the subject.

On the same theme I have had to edit several posts tonight to eliminate long links which have been screwing up the page widths. Unfortunately this is a bit of a laborious process and risks losing the link. So please take note of the post at the head of this topic and if you need to insert long links into posts, use the suggested methods. You know it makes sense. 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Ken,
May I just point out that if you use the Quick Reply box at the bottom of the postings page then the URL link does not give you the option to change the link name, it just accepts what you paste in.
I use this Quick Reply more than the Post Topic one but do now remember that if I want to paste a URL I must use the top link.
That's how it works for me anyway :wink: 
Thanks for all your work.


----------



## gaspode

Hi Tricia

I assume you mean the "post reply" button at the bottom of the topic page, the "quick reply" is on the PM screen.

If so - it works fine, just done it here:

Google

Try it again?


----------



## tokkalosh

Now Ken, I am sorry to contradict you but the 'Quick Reply' that I am using now is below the last post on the topic page, from what I remember 'Post Reply' is on the PM page :? 

One of us is back to front, or inside out, or upside down or .................
:lol:


----------



## 96105

*Re: INSERTING LINKS*



gaspode said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I've noticed a couple of instances tonight of links to other sites being used in posts where the URL linked to is very long. This causes the page width to be extended in some browsers and makes the whole topic page very difficult to view. There are several ways to avoid this phenomena - and to make your post look much more professional as well.
> 
> Some folk like to use http://tinyurl.com/ to create nice short links from URLs and this method is fine if you prefer it, however there is an even better way to do it straight from the MHF interface as you type your post. For those of you who don't know how to do it, follow the instructions below. Apologies to those who already use the method - I'm not trying to teach you how to suck eggs, just helping those new members who haven't found the trick yet. :wink:
> 
> *Type your message as usual and at the point where you want to insert the link, select the "insert URL" icon above the text window (4th from left, bottom row). This opens a dialogue box where you can then paste the URL of the page you want to link to. Another dialogue box will then open asking for the page name. Type in the text you want to appear on your post (LOOK HERE for example) and press OK. Press preview to check it's correct, then submit. *
> 
> Hope this information is useful to someone. :lol: :lol:


hi thanks for that ! yes its a great siteclick here :wink: 

ray


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Tricia,

The quick reply is only on pm messages received by you, the post reply is definitely at the bottom of the last post.

Pm, quick reply has no options to do anything other than add smiley's, the post reply on a thread has all the options link/url etc.

MHS....Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

*Quick Reply*

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
:lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

OK, I feel better now :roll: 

As I am typing this my last post of just one elongated word is at the top of this box. This box is to the right of the Emoticons - above this box is Font colour and Font size, above that are things such as Bold, italic, underline, quote, code etc, above that is the space for the Subject and then above that is a yellow box, all across the page and in the centre it says "Quick Reply"  

Now, if you don't believe me, then get on down here and take a look for yourselves. 

Is this some devious plot to send me doolally :roll:


Edit - I must remember to use Spellcheck!
Guess what Spellcheck doesn't like .. it's own name :lol:


----------



## peejay

I think I know what tricia is trying to explain....

I too use the quick reply option just below the last post in a thread and yes, you can enter smileys here, but you can also do other things like put in links, images etc using the boxed options at the top. The boxed options being....

*B* _i_ u Quote Code List List= Img URL

If however, you want complete functionality to automatically put in a word that links the viewer to your link then you will have to use the full 'post reply' option at the very bottom of the thread as mentioned, or put in the complete long winded command link in the quick reply box.

Phew! - If u get my drift :roll:

pete.


----------



## tokkalosh

By jove he's got it ...............

Thanks Peejay, I can call off the men in whites then can I?


----------



## peejay

:lol: :lol: 

Can't blame the mods, they have been known to be overworked occasionally and lose the plot :roll: 

pete.

Disclaimer, this post was posted using the 'quick reply' option :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh, I don't blame the mods at all - we each get our own way of doing things and after a time it is very easy not to notice other boxes and text on the page because we know what we are doing. 

I admire the Mods for the work they do on the site and it is much appreciated :wink:


----------



## spykal

Hi

Where is the "Quick Reply"...I don't have that.... (only in PMs)

here is what is at the bottom of my page:

click on the picture to make it bigger

Mike


----------



## gaspode

Well Tricia

You've opened a whole new can of worms here  
Either I'm the one who's waiting for the men in white coats or there's something strange going on. :roll: 
The mods do see a slightly different interface to members, necessary to implement the mod functions, but after staring at the screen for ten minutes - and doing the unthinkable - trying it on IE instead of Mozilla (considered a major sin here) I definitely don't have a "quick reply" function on the topics pages. The boss has also tried it on her login - and it doesn't work for her either, and judging by Robs reply he also doesn't have the function.  

So the jury is out for now, perhaps Nuke will have the answer to this one up his sleeve somewhere, otherwise I'll just wait for the yellow van to collect me in the morning. Perhaps I'm overworking..................?

Meantime can I suggest that if you want to include a link in your post you don't use the "quick reply" button (or is this all just a dream)?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Ok, I know what Tricia is on about, in your profile section there is a (Show Quick Reply Form) which can be checked, this enables members to have a “quick reply” that appears at the end of all last posts, Mike and Ken try it and see.

Go to your profile, scroll down to the (Show Quick Reply Form) and check the box and then save, you will see it when you look at a last post.

Not something I would use as you do not get all the facilities available.

Tricia, if you want to post a reply in what I would term the normal fashion simply go to your profile, scroll down until you see (Show Quick Reply Form) and uncheck the box, make sure you scroll down further and click save. You should have just “post reply” at the bottom of threads and then the normal reply box.

MHS…Rob


----------



## spykal

Hi Rob

OIC.....we live and learn...something new every day :roll: 

How embarassing is that... a Moderator who does not know the site inside out....I shall go somewhere dark & quiet and commit virtual Hari-Kari with a blunt keyboard :lol: 

Mike

P.S. you have 3 guesses on how I sent this post :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin

have you turned the option on for quick reply in your profile 

Edit:whoops should have read the whole thread


----------



## 88927

Hi Nuke
I do that too :lol: :lol: :lol: It is because there is a "post reply" button at the bottom of each page, and if you haven't noticed that there are more pages and just hit the button this is what happens   . Well it happens to me anyway :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## tokkalosh

So I don't need to be at this 'funny farm' then :lol:

Glad we have got that sorted, I did feel a bit embarrassed contradicting a Moderator but knew my glasses weren't _that_ bad :wink:

I like the Quick Reply box because when I forget what I am replying to I can scroll back up the page to see what I am supposed to be talking about 

OK, back to the funny farm :lol: :lol: [/b][/i]


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Mike,

I was ready to join you and Ken last night and be carried away by the men in white overalls :lol: however, I remembered reading a long time ago about this and peejays thread prompted me to dig deeper.

Tricia, pleased we could confirm your not insane, well at least on this occasion anyway :lol: I can understand why you use the reply that way but you are missing a lot of extra facilities the site has to offer.

MHS…Rob


----------



## gaspode

Hi everyone

They let me out of the funny farm at last so back here to get another shot of insanity along with the rest of you. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Pleased that it's sorted at last, Tricia, Mike and myself can all take the strait jackets off again. There had to be an obvious answer didn't there?

I'm now left wondering why anyone uses the quick reply feature, I can understand Tricias point about seeing the rest of the thread, but you can still see it in the scrollable window under the reply panel when using the "post reply" function anyway - and without having to move through seperate pages. Don't really see why it's any quicker - and as Rob says, you loose so much functionality.

Anyway, we mods should be ashamed of ourselves for letting this thread drift so far off topic - slapped hands all round. :roll: :roll: 

Let's get back to the original subject - inserting long URLs in posts. 8)


----------



## TR5

Inserting a URL with a shorter reference - I can't seem to make this work - never have.
If I hit the insert URL box I just get an error message, telling me I didn't write the URL, I didn't write the page name???

More explanation please!


----------



## sallytrafic

*1 Click on the









2 This gives you this text box:









3 Enter the URL:










4 Enter the short version:*










Job done hope this helps


----------



## geraldandannie

TR5 said:


> If I hit the insert URL box I just get an error message, telling me I didn't write the URL, I didn't write the page name???


Sounds like you have popups inhibited.

Gerald


----------



## carolgavin

TR5 said:


> Inserting a URL with a shorter reference - I can't seem to make this work - never have.
> If I hit the insert URL box I just get an error message, telling me I didn't write the URL, I didn't write the page name???
> 
> More explanation please!


I always get this as well its something to do with some setting somewhere. I fixed mine on the old site but when we went to the new one it was back to the error message thingy and I have forgotten how to fix it. I have a vague recollection that I need to go into settings somewhere!!!!
Now you can still do it as it will bring up a wee box along the top of the page that you can temporarily allow scripted windows I just click that option and do linkie thing that way. 
Someone will know how to fix this permanently am sure and if they do could you tell me how to do it as it drives me nutz!!

Ooooooh have just fixed this meself!!!!

Go to Tools, Internet Options, Security tab, make sure Internet is highlighted at the top and click on custom, scroll down to Allow websites to prompt for information using scripted windows and click enable.

Now this is only how to do it I have no idea what if anything this does to the security of ones PC, but if most people are able to do it nae bother then I would assume its not a great problem.


----------



## Biglol

Using the "Quick Reply" now  
is it not possible to have more functions programmed into the quick reply, for those that prefer to use it :twisted:


----------



## TR5

Thank you *Carol*, that is the resolve I needed, and it now works.
Now this has be added to the thread, it will probably help many to resolve a problem.

Thank you *Frank* for the instruction on how to enter URL's. I was aware of how, but the windows did not open, and I did not know how to resolve the problem.

Michael (TR5)


----------



## Grizzly

Many thanks from me as well Carol. I think this has fixed my problem too. After years of trouble free Mozilla I've just got a new OS and am using IE.

G


----------



## carolgavin

No problem chaps and chapesses, its one of those things that always irritated me but I never fixed it!!! Happy to help. xxx


----------



## mauramac

So what's a "Canned Mesage" then :?


----------



## carolgavin

I think a canned message is a way of sending the same message to all users in a particular group. So say you were a member of the rally staff you (I think) could send a message to them all at the one time instead of individually.
Well thats what I think it is, no doubt this is wong :lol: :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin

canned messages allow members with certain permissions to use preset messages i.e. the moderators have access to some that they can use save having to type the full statement in every time


----------



## carolgavin

nukeadmin said:


> canned messages allow members with certain permissions to use preset messages i.e. the moderators have access to some that they can use save having to type the full statement in every time


Oooh I was close!!


----------



## erneboy

Just trying to see if I can make it workhere

Looks like it doesn't work on my computer but I know I have a fault with scripts if that could cause the problem, Alan.

Edit: I see the windows Frank showed in his post and I tried to change setting as suggested by Carol but my menus are different and I could not find the settings.

Edit: I found the setting and changed it, trying again. click here

Looks like it still doesn't work.


----------



## sallytrafic

erneboy said:


> Just trying to see if I can make it workhere
> 
> Looks like it doesn't work on my computer but I know I have a fault with scripts if that could cause the problem, Alan.
> 
> Edit: I see the windows Frank showed in his post and I tried to change setting as suggested by Carol but my menus are different and I could not find the settings.
> 
> Edit: I found the setting and changed it, trying again. click here
> 
> Looks like it still doesn't work.


BUT if I quote it the links work how crazy is that?


----------



## Techno100

erneboy said:


> Just trying to see if I can make it workhere
> 
> Looks like it doesn't work on my computer but I know I have a fault with scripts if that could cause the problem, Alan.
> 
> Edit: I see the windows Frank showed in his post and I tried to change setting as suggested by Carol but my menus are different and I could not find the settings.
> 
> Edit: I found the setting and changed it, trying again. click here
> 
> Looks like it still doesn't work.


It didn't work because you left a space after html and the ] that's all matey

click here


----------



## Techno100

sallytrafic said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to see if I can make it workhere
> 
> Looks like it doesn't work on my computer but I know I have a fault with scripts if that could cause the problem, Alan.
> 
> Edit: I see the windows Frank showed in his post and I tried to change setting as suggested by Carol but my menus are different and I could not find the settings.
> 
> Edit: I found the setting and changed it, trying again. click here
> 
> Looks like it still doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> BUT if I quote it the links work how crazy is that?
Click to expand...

Strangely it must correct the syntax when doing this.


----------



## gaspode

erneboy said:


> Looks like it still doesn't work.


Strange one Alan. :?

I've looked at your posts several before to figure out why your quotes don't work, yet when I examine the syntax it's fine. I'm puzzled. :?

BTW: Techno100:
There isn't a space in that message, just looks as if there is. It's just a glitch in the forum software that sometimes shows a space where a space doesn't exist. The syntax is correct when the text is examined "in the raw".


----------



## Techno100

Sorry but I retyped it without the space and it worked?

click here

or
click here

Can you see the space! should be html] NOT html ]

AND like I said using quote must automatically correct it


----------



## Techno100

Techno100 said:


> Sorry but I retyped it without the space and it worked?
> 
> click here
> 
> or
> click here
> 
> Can you see the space! should be html] NOT html ]
> 
> AND like I said using quote must automatically correct it


testing

Well no it dont korect it :lol:


----------



## gaspode

Techno100 said:


> Sorry but I retyped it without the space and it worked?
> 
> click here
> 
> or
> click here
> 
> Can you see the space! should be html] NOT html ]
> 
> AND like I said using quote must automatically correct it


Oh yes, I'm aware of all that, but in this case the problem isn't a space in the line, the space doesn't exist, it just appears to exist when the post appears on the forum (it's quite a common occurrence). I have to admit that I have the advantage over you that I can actually go into Erneboys posts and look at the basic text (as when you edit your own posts). I've been aware that there is a glitch in his posts for some time, especially when he tries to quote an earlier post, problem is I don't know why it's happening and as Alan hasn't complained about it yet it hasn't been examined. It appears to be something at Alans end as I've never seen it happen on any other members posts (unless of course someone else knows better.......).


----------



## fabfive

You're not going doolally! Thought I'd read this thread as I am seriously lacking on knowledge as to how to do anything other than just type!

However, I can confirm that the heading under which I am currently typing is titled 'Quick Reply'. Just to confuse matters further though - I can see and use the URL box! Wouldn't have known what it did previously, so learned something at least. 

Not a 'Post Reply' box in sight though! :?


----------

